# Microscopic living things in our FW aquarium



## Susan (Dec 13, 2012)

I recently post a thread about my newly set up nano tank and received a few helpful info. Now it's my turn to contribute to the community.

As my nano tank approaching its third week fishless cycling, I've noticed there are Microscopic life inside of my nano tank. How could this be? I was excited, thought I had a tinny baby shrimp in my tank LOL

This extremely small living things is hard to capture with my camera, even with a powerful magnifier I can hardly see the detail of this "tinny shrimp". As I look more carefully, I'd discovered there are various of life form in my 6 gal nano tank - Some fast swimmers, some bug like shape and some attached to the tank glass ..etc. Talking about EEeeeewwwwww

I was totally freaked out by the sight. Grabbed my laptop, I Googled every possible lead, read almost every articles, nothing really made me feel completely comfortable, till I saw this video which ID one of those things inside my tank ~~ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DaaIHBg0TM

I also found this video on Youtube which made me understand more about fresh water and gain more knowledge on how to identified a good or bad microscopic life forms in fresh water aquarium. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DaaIHBg0TM << An amazing video.

Now I understand the importance of those under water crustaceans in Microscopic Worlds actually play a very important part to keep our aquarium health.


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

Funny, because last night I was staring at my tank and I also noticed tiny microscopic white things that were moving too fast to be baby snails. It's the first time I've seen them. They are much easier to spot on really dark soil (I had reddish/brown gravel before). A magnifying glass didn't help very much either. I wonder if that's whats in there. Interesting. I recall wondering how many tiny little microscopic critters there are in there. 

I'm also about 3.5 weeks into my fishless cycle. All I've added so far is plants that I acquired through SNS and a a couple from my LFS. Pond snails showed up after that, so then I added 2 assassin snails. That's it. I just assumed they hitchhiked in on something.

Also, both of your links go to the same video.


----------



## Susan (Dec 13, 2012)

AnotherHobby said:


> Funny, because last night I was staring at my tank and I also noticed tiny microscopic white things that were moving too fast to be baby snails. It's the first time I've seen them. ....
> 
> Also, both of your links go to the same video.


Sorry about that:icon_redf Here is the link for the other video:: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3B3OnTVvmg


----------



## Susan (Dec 13, 2012)

Everyone here is the other video ::

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3B3OnTVvmg


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks for the updated link. That video is really cool!


----------



## Smitty06 (Mar 25, 2012)

Wait till you look at it under 400x


----------



## greenman857 (Feb 25, 2012)

Honestly in the back of my mind, I'd like to see how diverse an "ecosystem" I could create. Right now I've got: Shrimp (2 species), Copepods, Flatworms, Tubifex worms (I think ?) and 1-2 species of snails. I'd love to add more but not sure what else would work. Fish are out I think b/c they eat so darn much....
and of course who know what kind of micro-fauna I've got.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

AnotherHobby said:


> Funny, because last night I was staring at my tank and I also noticed tiny microscopic white things that were moving too fast to be baby snails. It's the first time I've seen them. They are much easier to spot on really dark soil (I had reddish/brown gravel before). A magnifying glass didn't help very much either. I wonder if that's whats in there. Interesting. I recall wondering how many tiny little microscopic critters there are in there.
> 
> I'm also about 3.5 weeks into my fishless cycle. All I've added so far is plants that I acquired through SNS and a a couple from my LFS. Pond snails showed up after that, so then I added 2 assassin snails. That's it. I just assumed they hitchhiked in on something.
> 
> Also, both of your links go to the same video.


I am guessing copepods.


----------



## Susan (Dec 13, 2012)

greenman857 said:


> Honestly in the back of my mind, I'd like to see how diverse an "ecosystem" I could create. .........


A very interesting thought :icon_idea

I am also thinking along the same line - Want to create a "self sustainable" aquarium ! 
It's just a thought at the moment tho, cuz I wouldn't know where to beginning :hihi:


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

I love watching the little critters in my shrimp tank. Sometimes they're more interesting to watch than the shrimp!


----------



## Susan (Dec 13, 2012)

Kehy said:


> I love watching the little critters in my shrimp tank. Sometimes they're more interesting to watch than the shrimp!


Interesting in deed, I used to watch Copepods carried their egg sacks swimming along the glass during cycling period. Now, the fish had moved in a week ago, I hardly see any copepods nor any other type of critters swimming around :tongue:. 

A healthy tank should have lot's micro-life forms and those critters are good snakes for fish.

Btw, I have a pair cheery shrimp in my nano tank, the female carrying egg sacks at the moment. Can't wait to see my first baby shrimps !

How's your shrimps doing, Kehy ?


----------

